# BMC vs Cervelo



## Jank (Jun 14, 2007)

BMC Streetfire vs Cervelo S1

So I just got off the phone with Competitive cyclist. I was trying to gage if the streetfire would fit me and I think it would. I got to talking to him about how the streetfire compares to the CAAD9 and other frames in from other companies. He said they all are going to roughly feel the same with the exception of the Cervelo S1. He said Cervelo S1 is the only alloy frame he's ever rode that has something differnt and feels actually like a carbon frame. He said he's never felt anything so smooth before on alloy.

I'm debating on the Cervelo now but I'm not sure it warrants 800 dollars more....that's a new 40 inch LCD tv.... :/


----------



## fliernh (Apr 5, 2009)

If you buy the S1, why would you ever have time to sit and watch a 40 inch LCD TV?.......


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

Compeitive Cyclist is the car dealership of the cycling world. They'll tell you anything to get a sale. He may be right, but I just wouldn't trust what he says when he certainly stands to profit from that opinion. 

Go to a bike shop or shops, test ride them on the same day with, if possible, the same wheels. There's your answer. Lots more fun than just talkin' on the phone to some dude in Arkansas.


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

I know i basically said this before but here me out. I have an 06 scott s10 which still had the round tubes and carbon seatstays. I just got an 09 Scott CX team which has the shaped tubes and is all alum. It totally rides like carbon but with more feedback. From what ive heard the S1 is waaaaay harsh but super stiff. People put it in the same category as the caad's and the specialized e5 s-works for great crit frames. not sure what youre looking for but at least ride that scott. I wish my roadbike had the same frame style as my cx does.


----------



## Jank (Jun 14, 2007)

I think the Streetfire deal is too good to pass up....I want Rival components and I guess I could upgrade the frame later...


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

B15Serv is right...the S1 feels nothing like carbon....sure, its super stiff, but its also super harsh!!.... By new Supersix is head and shoulders above in terms of comfort!


----------



## choppedsled (Sep 18, 2008)

I had a cervelo SLT now called the S1. I rode it for around 6 months, amazing bike! It started out to be very harsh for me until my fitness level and some tweaking with tires / pressure caught up with it. It was a joy to ride on 30 - 40 mi outings but got pretty uncomfortable on the 50+ rides. I eventually sold it due to a knee injury and am currently looking for a new bike. The Streetfire really caught my eye, it's a real bargain and I'm tempted to buy it. But I'm training for centurys etc and need something more like a RS or Roubaix. But if I were looking at the S1 for full retail price I'd grab the Streetfire in a heartbeat! I don't see the S1 being worth the difference in price even though It is an amazing machine. Plus I've never seen a Streetfire in my area, plenty of S1's, I like being different.... I say Do It!


----------



## Bumblebee Man (Oct 2, 2004)

Woah! $800 is a lot more. 

I have a aluminium Soloist, and had a Streefire, but I sold it, coz I thought it was too flexy. 
Sure, flex may or my not actually _mean _anything, but I didn't like feeling of the flex, and ya can't underestimate the placebo effect, hey! :thumbsup: The Streefire was a size 'L', which is 56.5cm effective top tube. I found the front particularly felxy, even with my stiff wheels, so I tried the stiffest forks I could find, but it still wasn't enough. 

Some people say the Soloist is Cervelo's flexiest frame. In my opinion, the Soloist isn't overly harsh, but I can't understand how some people would consider it to be. It's a stiff-ish frame, but not super, super stiff. I have a 58cm. 

I think the Soloist is a better race frame than the Streetfire, but that's a fair bit more cash


----------



## jaydub_u (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't feel that the s1 is harsh at all. I spent a full day at the LBS to try bikes last March. The 3 I tried were the, Felt Z35 I believe which is their entry level carbon, the Scott entry level carbon (both with 105 groupset) and the S1 (aluminum with Ultegra). The 2 carbons rode the same as the s1 imo. I rode all 3 aprox. 20 miles each. All were fitted for me. The difference for me was, the S1 felt noticeably faster. So I bought it and havent looked back. I don't feel the harshness at all. extremely comfortable bike and since March I have taken it on several 50 to 60 mile rides. I also have a cdale 08 synapse 6 alum. that isn't as comfortable as my S1. All I can say is, to me and in my opinion, I am glad that I didn't listen to all of the talk about the harsh ride of the S1 because as far as I am concerned, it is unfounded.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

I certainly am not able to describe my S1 as "harsh" by any means. It is incredibly stiff, however. The thing absolutly does not budge, and it tracks incredibly well. All I've ridden enough to gain experience on is aluminium, and IMO, the S1 is the _crown jewel_ of alu bikes. I don't qualify to really compare it to carbon (not in this post, at least), but the ride truly is _unalumium_.

_However,_ if you have to "settle" for alumnium, and plan on taking typically shorter rides (i.e. under 50 miles), the Streetfire really is a deal hard to pass up. Much of the harshness that might be experieced can be toned-down w/ carbon fork & carbon seatpost (and perhaps carbon rimmed wheels). I acutally seriously considered getting a Streetfire from my LBS a few years back, just didn't happen for no particular reason. Actually, the LBS stocks both Cervélo & BMC Competitive Cyclist's deal on them I think is beyond compare.

IMO, if you might do a fair amount of 50+ mile rides, the extra investment on the S1 is worth it, as the ride is much nicer (you'll take a beating from the BMC, it is stiff). If you rarely think you'll do 50+ mile rides, then the Streetfire may just be the ticket.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Had a streetfire and I loved it, waiting for the day for BMC to make the same GEO in a carbon frame


----------

